# ComCast Dedicated CableCard Activation Phone #



## kwik (Feb 26, 2007)

*877-405-2298*

They actually answer the phone "_Cable Card Activation_"

It was offshore, and the rep wasn't sure when they were open, but said *7 days 7AM - 1AM Eastern Time.* FYI.....Super busy on Saturdays.

My S3 (2 M-Cards) were recognized with no problem, and just have to wait 1 hr or so before re-running channel set-up.

She said if any problems to call *state-side tech support* at *800-934-6489*


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

The STate Side support saved something from being tossed into a wall last night.


----------



## kwik (Feb 26, 2007)

M-Cards would not activate.

Called ComCast tech support (Mexico this time), and found out original CC Activate rep (Phillipines) _entered wrong numbers_. This guy enterd correct #s and 'hit' both cards from his end, but Cards still won't connect.

Probably going to need a rep to roll out here.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

kwik said:


> M-Cards would not activate.
> 
> Called ComCast tech support (Mexico this time), and found out original CC Activate rep (Phillipines) _entered wrong numbers_. This guy enterd correct #s and 'hit' both cards from his end, but Cards still won't connect.
> 
> Probably going to need a rep to roll out here.


depending on your level of inpatients you can just return the cards and get a fresh pair and start over. sadly no-one that a consumer can get to seems to know how to fix anything once they screw it up. A tech on a truck roll can apparently get a hold of the right people. BUt a fresh card usually fixes things up.

PS- the support number they give you is the normal support number and they are clueless with a capital C


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

MichaelK said:


> PS- the support number they give you is the normal support number and they are clueless with a capital C


ALL CAPS clueless


----------



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey everyone. Comcast/Xfinity now has a self-service site for paring cablecards. Visit https://activatecablecard.xfinity.com

Worked great for me and no hold times or derp CSRs.


----------

